# White discharge after ovulation



## Ash0619

I'm still trying to figure out if I actually ovulated or not. 

I'm currently having white, kinda clumpy discharge. It's internal though, I don't see it when I wipe or on my panties, it's just when I internally check myself. 

Is this common after ovulation?


----------



## Ash0619

Anyone know?


----------



## whimesy3

Hey Ash. I dont have an answer for you, but I wanted to tell you that I experience the same thing. I noticed it when I checked my CM, a few days after I had a small glob of the EWCM.. I wanted to check my cervix to see if it was open or closed, and that is what came out. 

Its not a lot like as if it was a yeast infection. With a yeast infection there was itching and A LOT of it coming out. 

I also noticed it yesterrday, but while me and my OH were BD'ing. He always says something to me about it. 

I wonder if its from old sperm? IDK... I hope someone can help...


----------



## Ash0619

I supposedly ovulated yesterday, but it's been there since yesterday, so I think I may have ovulated the day before. So I *think* it's just normal. 
I actually figured out that I was checking my cervix kinda wrong until recently. I read an article that said to check it by using your index finger and middle finger, and pinching between the two. I was always just using one finger and trying to just touch it and see what came out on my finger (sorry that seems gross to say it like that lol). 
Anyway, when I tried the "pinching" method, I was able to get a lot more out and to really see it's consistency, etc. 
So I'm wondering if this CM is normal, and I've just never noticed it before cause I've been checking wrong. I hope it's not old sperm! Yikes. It's really thick, kinda chunky, no smell, and very white (not see through at all).


----------



## lisap2008

Yes its totally normal after ovulation,
the presence of progesterone changes the CM to creamy. I get it every 2ww.

its not semen , semen turns liquid/eggwhite about 30 minutes after ejaculation.


----------



## whimesy3

lisap2008 said:


> Yes its totally normal after ovulation,
> the presence of progesterone changes the CM to creamy. I get it every 2ww.
> 
> its not semen , semen turns liquid/eggwhite about 30 minutes after ejaculation.

Wow Lisa, you are very helpful to me today... I think you meantioned that to me in my other post. So its normal to see that on OH when we are BD'ing after ovulation? How long is it suppose to last? Up until AF comes? 

Ash, I did NOT know that I was checking my cervix wrong either. I would just squat down and use one finger. So thanks a lot for that! Next month I will be able to do it correctly!


----------



## TaurusBaby

Ash0619 said:


> I supposedly ovulated yesterday, but it's been there since yesterday, so I think I may have ovulated the day before. So I *think* it's just normal.
> I actually figured out that I was checking my cervix kinda wrong until recently. I read an article that said to check it by using your index finger and middle finger, and pinching between the two. I was always just using one finger and trying to just touch it and see what came out on my finger (sorry that seems gross to say it like that lol).
> Anyway, when I tried the "pinching" method, I was able to get a lot more out and to really see it's consistency, etc.
> So I'm wondering if this CM is normal, and I've just never noticed it before cause I've been checking wrong. I hope it's not old sperm! Yikes. It's really thick, kinda chunky, no smell, and very white (not see through at all).

I have also been checking CM wrong for the past two cycles using just one finger. This probably explains why I was never able to find ewcm. At CD12 this cycle I changed to two fingers and bingo! Plenty of ewcm :thumbup:


----------



## Ash0619

TaurusBaby said:


> Ash0619 said:
> 
> 
> I supposedly ovulated yesterday, but it's been there since yesterday, so I think I may have ovulated the day before. So I *think* it's just normal.
> I actually figured out that I was checking my cervix kinda wrong until recently. I read an article that said to check it by using your index finger and middle finger, and pinching between the two. I was always just using one finger and trying to just touch it and see what came out on my finger (sorry that seems gross to say it like that lol).
> Anyway, when I tried the "pinching" method, I was able to get a lot more out and to really see it's consistency, etc.
> So I'm wondering if this CM is normal, and I've just never noticed it before cause I've been checking wrong. I hope it's not old sperm! Yikes. It's really thick, kinda chunky, no smell, and very white (not see through at all).
> 
> I have also been checking CM wrong for the past two cycles using just one finger. This probably explains why I was never able to find ewcm. At CD12 this cycle I changed to two fingers and bingo! Plenty of ewcm :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm glad you discovered it early, I wish I would have before this cycle!! :growlmad: Now I'm not 100% sure when I O'd but I'll just have to be more aware next cycle (and I think I'll temp and Opk, too, which will help!!)


----------



## lisax4156

I am 4dpo and noticed some cm on my undies today..in getting AF cramps too..


----------



## lisap2008

whimesy3 said:


> lisap2008 said:
> 
> 
> Yes its totally normal after ovulation,
> the presence of progesterone changes the CM to creamy. I get it every 2ww.
> 
> its not semen , semen turns liquid/eggwhite about 30 minutes after ejaculation.
> 
> Wow Lisa, you are very helpful to me today... I think you meantioned that to me in my other post. So its normal to see that on OH when we are BD'ing after ovulation? How long is it suppose to last? Up until AF comes?
> 
> Ash, I did NOT know that I was checking my cervix wrong either. I would just squat down and use one finger. So thanks a lot for that! Next month I will be able to do it correctly!Click to expand...

I think I have answered this about 5 times now,Yes its normal to get creamy CM from ovulation to AF. :flower:


----------



## whimesy3

Ugh. Now I am starting to see a lot of this. Like I felt wet several times today, and when I reached down to check it, it was there. Thick, creamy white pasty stuff. No chunks in mine though. Its making me think I have a yeast infection. I know Lisa has said it was normal, but this is similar to a yeast infection. Just not quite as much discharge, not itch and no burning. I'm gonna read how I van tell this difference between what is normal and what is an infection. Because I know you can habe a yeast ingfection without the itching. That's what the doc told me anyhow!


----------



## Ash0619

whimesy3 said:


> Ugh. Now I am starting to see a lot of this. Like I felt wet several times today, and when I reached down to check it, it was there. Thick, creamy white pasty stuff. No chunks in mine though. Its making me think I have a yeast infection. I know Lisa has said it was normal, but this is similar to a yeast infection. Just not quite as much discharge, not itch and no burning. I'm gonna read how I van tell this difference between what is normal and what is an infection. Because I know you can habe a yeast ingfection without the itching. That's what the doc told me anyhow!

Hey girl, I've heard that's a really good sign for pregnancy!! More creamy discharge than usual!! :dust:


----------

